# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  stores could start taking tempertures

## Pauls' Revere

https://www.bing.com/search?q=why+st...ng+tempertures

Some have begun taking employees' temperatures to keep sick workers home. But that doesn't keep employees safe from sick customers.

That's why a number of stores are considering taking customers' temperatures before they enter. Public health experts say it is a prudent step: Grocery stores are one of the few public spaces still open. Millions of Americans are visit them every day and come into close contact with stores' employees.

"If they decided to roll such a program to their workers, under the assumption that it would prevent infected individuals from being at their stores, I do not see a reason why that wouldn't be rolled out to customers as well," said Dr. Luciana Borio, former director for medical and biodefense preparedness at the National Security Council under President Donald Trump and former acting chief scientist at the FDA. "Even a modest benefit can be of value when our public health options are so limited in the absence of diagnostic tests, capacity for large scale contact tracing or a vaccine."

Matthew Freeman, associate professor of environmental health and epidemiology at Emory University's Rollins School of Public Health, said it "makes sense for businesses to take the temperatures of shoppers to protect employees and patrons, *but what would be the response if someone did indeed have a fever? A plan of action is critical."*

----------


## AngryCanadian

For how long this will last though?

----------


## PAF

> For how long this will last though?


Depends on whether the masses wake up or not. If they do, we could nip this "pandemic" out in a single days time. If not, I have heard locally that they plan to extend this into fall.

----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## PAF

> 


LOL I think I mentioned it in another post, I recently asked for Corona at a bar, the bartender told me that was completely inappropriate. So I said I was taking my business elsewhere and I did. I don't drink Corona [Kool-Aid] anyway ;-)

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Depends on whether the masses wake up or not. If they do, we could nip this "pandemic" out in a single days time. If not, I have heard locally that they plan to extend this into fall.


So in other words this is just like the Spanish flu. The Spanish flu lasted in waves and it seems my family in America back then did survive that as well.

----------


## PAF

> So in other words this is just like the Spanish flu. The Spanish flu lasted in waves and it seems my family in America back then did survive that as well.


Always take common sense precautions. Don't panic, see your private physician, if necessary, and keep government out of the lives of people, and medicine, and trade, and....... ;-)

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> For how long this will last though?


or perhaps switch COVID to something else? Any other type of contagion?

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> For how long this will last though?


or perhaps switch COVID to something else? Any other type of contagion?

----------


## 69360

A privately owned business should have the right to restrict who enters their place of business for any reason they deem necessary. This should never be mandated by the government. That said if they wanted to perform a medical check on me, I would take my business elsewhere.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Matthew Freeman, associate professor of environmental health and epidemiology at Emory University's Rollins School of Public Health, said it "makes sense for businesses to take the temperatures of shoppers to protect employees and patrons, *but what would be the response if someone did indeed have a fever? A plan of action is critical*."


Private property rights. But this call for a "plan of action"  is ominous and wrong. It should nothing more than, "you're running a fever you can't come in. You might want to check with your Doctor." 

I'm sure that Freeman's (ironic name) suggestion would be some variation of "call the Police, arrest them and force them into home confinement or jail."

Might as well hire more TSA. They can insert a thermometer while they are inspecting...

----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## bv3

the most plausible explanation, at this point, is that this was a manufactured panic.  Exaggerated to provide a screen for contemporaneous political events.  The extirpation of small business, the building up of political capital for "soft" martial law, further joining of big tech/data with government power but in a context that no longer requires inexpedient parallel construction.  In a phrase: expanding dependence on government, while forcing those who eluded such into such.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I would bet that some 50 million transactions occur *daily* within grocery stores.

Now some might say it is only 32 million transactions.

That still isn't as far off as the IMHE figures.

Incubation periods and R0 values (1-14 days and 2.6-6 respectively).... how hasn't there been millions, if not tens of millions of cases and tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands of deaths?

Each carrier allegedly spreads the virus to 2.6-6 people.

It has been in China for six months.

We had our first confirmed case only four months ago.

The math doesn't add up.

----------


## pcosmar

> or perhaps switch COVID to something else? Any other type of contagion?


Boo

----------


## oyarde

Stores torturing employees , imagine that . Anyway , they will not be getting any of my money if they expect I would allow it .

----------


## CCTelander

> I would bet that some 50 million transactions occur *daily* within grocery stores.
> 
> Now some might say it is only 32 million transactions.
> 
> That still isn't as far off as the IMHE figures.
> 
> Incubation periods and R0 values (1-14 days and 2.6-6 respectively).... how hasn't there been millions, if not tens of millions of cases and tens of thousands if not hundreds of thousands of deaths?
> 
> Each carrier allegedly spreads the virus to 2.6-6 people.
> ...



There's a great deal about all this that doesn't add up.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

*2319!*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/man-witho...160047813.html

A man not wearing a face mask was removed from a Philadelphia bus by police officers on April 10 for reportedly refusing to leave when the driver asked.

Video captured by Dupree Myers, a Philadelphia resident, shows four police officers forcefully removing the man from the bus, backed up by at least 5 other officers.

The Philadelphia Police Department responded to the incident saying that the officers were called to assist the bus driver, who said the man had refused to leave the bus when asked.

The police officers who arrived at the scene then asked the man to leave and after he refused again, he was removed by force, the Philadelphia Inquirer reported. It added that the incident is still under investigation.

The Southeastern Pennsylvania Transportation Authority (SEPTA) had issued a policy on April 7 urging all passengers to wear masks in line with CDC guidelines.

Following this incident, SEPTA said that they would no longer enforce the rule saying: “While SEPTA urges riders to cover their faces, those who refuse will not be barred entry to the system”.

Philadelphia mayor Jim Kenney said that he did not blame the bus driver and that “SEPTA bus drivers are front-line, boots-on-the-ground heroes”. Credit: Dupree Myers via Storyful

----------

